# Баян Концерт.



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Янв 2017)

Дорогие друзья! Отдали баян Концерт, внешний вид нормальный но очень слабая компрессия. Сильно сифонит правая сторона а конкретно из под клапанов и прямой (передней) деки. Баян видимо чинили но не грамотно, в заместо резинок на некоторых рычажках вставлены кусочки кожи а резинки от времени все высохли и рассыпались. Лайка на клапанах приклеена без всяких прокладок, от времени видимо спрессовалась и клапана не прилегают плотно почти болтаются но не голосят. В процессе разборки выяснил клапана передней деки сделаны из прочного металла и усики у них не гнутся совсем, клапана ломанной деки предположительно из алюминия легко гнутся. Очень нужны Ваши советы как грамотно всё сделать? На кокой материал лучше заменить резинки, какой материал взять на прокладки (между лайкой и клапаном)? Есть огромное желание сделать все спустя рукав на двух сторонний скотч но хочу сделать на совесть, делаю как ни как для себя. Лайка к клапану приклеена очень крепко хотелось бы снять ее аккуратнее не повредив её. И основное как удобнее установить всё обратно, к ломанной деки не легко подобраться ( думаю для удобства снять переднюю и сначала закрепит клапаны ломаной) а на прямой деки очень жесткие клапана. Если кто то чинил баян этого типа поделитесь пожалуйста опытом! Как все сделать соблюдая все правила и какой инструмент удобнее для этого использовать? Чинил до этого обычные баяны тульские терки и подобные им, с ломаной декой в чиню впервые первые. Впереди та же процедура у меня предстоит с баяна того же типа Солистом и Сатурном. Единственное на Сатурне клапана из мягкого материала. Очень надеюсь на Ваши советы!


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Янв 2017)

Да забыл, случайно отломал один рычаг (возможно не правильно называю) на переключении регистровых шторок на передней деки, видимо он был припаен потому как по виду он не родной. Как лучше прикрепить его, паять или же на холодную сварку или же есть ещё варианты?


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 (20.01.2017, 09:27) писал:


> Как лучше прикрепить его, паять или же на холодную сварку или же есть ещё варианты?


если есть доступ к сварке (углекислотка и т.д.), то лучше приварить. если нет - то делать новый и вклёпывать в валик.


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 (20.01.2017, 09:19) писал:


> Очень нужны Ваши советы как грамотно всё сделать?


отнести мастеру. дешевле будет.


----------



## glory (20 Янв 2017)

Рычаг можно засверлить, разделать отверстие под конус, изготовить стойку, загнать в отверстие и расклепать выступающий кончик. Если покажется мало можно еще и пропаять на кислоте.
Про клапана, прости брат, рука уже не подымается писать. Столько раз про них писано... И здесь,  и на "Мир баяна"... Нипель на рычагах можно заменить на нипель - продают еще в велозапчастях и вроде в рыб. снастях.. Я меняю на силиконовую трубку похожего диаметра.. Жесткие клапана (стальные) на прямой деке совсем не обязательно плотно обжимать. Их готовят (усики) заранее под шаблон чтоб плотно налазили на рычаг с нипелем -и все, этого достаточно. 
Материал - поролон, фетр, войлок, автовелюр, фильц,. ..
В общем, поищите темы, а то сильно много пальцем по смартфону елозить...


----------



## gerborisov (20 Янв 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-Wz6aXI02FE81IlFaEMo9g
канал мастера по ремонту, много ценного из опыта работы. Паять не получится, варианты клёпки возможны. Ремонт инструмента, это почти медицина, главный принцип "Не навреди!" Не спешите. Есть "невозвратные" операции, после которых чинить почти невозможно.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Янв 2017)

glory писал:


> Спасибо за ответ! А силиконовую трубку где можно приобрести?


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (20 Янв 2017)

Один мой знакомый восстанавливает баян солист и в заместо лайки и прокладок использует изолон. Я сомневаюсь, хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2017)

*Alex_Bond88*,

простите, но это напоминает штопание презервативов проволокой...

Не надо изобретать велосипед. Лайка - старый и десятилетиями проверенный материал. Не надо портить инструменты.


----------



## vyachek (20 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Да забыл, случайно отломал один рычаг (возможно не правильно называю) на переключении регистровых шторок на передней деки, видимо он был припаен потому как по виду он не родной. Как лучше прикрепить его, паять или же на холодную сварку или же есть ещё варианты?


Можно изготовить новый рычаг из гвоздя подходящего диаметра. Конец согнуть в виде буквы Г и припаять к валику. Паяльник нужен мощный ватт 100, в качестве флюса - паяльная кислота.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

а нагрузку этот гвоздь припаянный как передавать будет? Пайка только как усиление клепки


----------



## vyachek (20 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 () писал:Один мой знакомый восстанавливает баян солист и в заместо лайки и прокладок использует изолон. Я сомневаюсь, хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.



Пробовал применять материал такого типа. Но  только совместно с лайкой. Использовал толщиной 3 мм - впоследствии он сжимается, становится где-то 2 мм. Технология такова: берется тонкий двухсторонний скотч, шириной равной высоте клапана, и приклеивается к изолону с двух сторон. Далее  вырезается полоса по ширине скотча, и на эту полосу на всю длину приклеиваются клапана. После этого "сендвич" обрезается по размеру клапана и на обратную сторону приклеивается старая лайка,которую предварительно нужно слегка взъерошить зубной щеткой. Результат более ощутимый, чем просто толстый двухсторонний скотч. Но следует знать, что с фетром клапана будут тише.


----------



## vyachek (20 Янв 2017)

vev () писал:&lt;strongvyachekСпособ проверенный. Сварка часто отламывается в этом месте. Про клепку не понял. Вал как правило там тонкий миллиметра 3. Его что сверлить?


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2017)

vyachek (20.01.2017, 20:23) писал:


> Про клепку не понял. Вал как правило там тонкий миллиметра 3. Его что сверлить?


и что? что мешает просверлить 1,5мм сверлом? разве только кривые руки))


----------



## vyachek (20 Янв 2017)

ze_go/ писал:


> vyachek (20.01.2017, 20:23) писал:Про клепку не понял. Вал как правило там тонкий миллиметра 3. Его что сверлить? и что? что мешает просверлить 1,5мм сверлом? разве только кривые руки))


Да нет - вроде  не кривые.  Просто стенка будет толщиной 0,75 мм,  причем  не на полном диаметре. Прочность сомнительная. Да и зачем такой геморрой. Пайка отлично держит, если только руки не кривые.


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2017)

*vyachek*,

Вопрос: а с какого ж черта она отвалилась, если даже пайка "отлично держит"?...


----------



## ze_go (20 Янв 2017)

vyachek (20.01.2017, 20:55) писал:


> Прочность сомнительная.


а вот и нет. в юпитере вклёпываю стоячки на 6-ти голосный бас в вальцы - всё ок.


----------



## avm (20 Янв 2017)

Про клапана)) 
https://youtu.be/TCayUwlBSvE


----------



## vev (20 Янв 2017)

*avm*,

И? Все это видели-перевидели...

А известно ли автору про такой процесс, как старение полимеров? Как эти самые полимеры дубеют и рассыпаются на воздухе?.
Юпитеры и Рубины с поролоном - тоже конечно не айс. Сыпется он... Но за счет сжимаемости хоть скрадывает некоторые неточности установки клапанов.

А вот эта лабуда становится жесткой весьма быстро и изначально ой какая не мягкая... 

P.S. и какого хрена итальянцы-дегенераты фильц с лайкой тратят?...


----------



## glory (21 Янв 2017)

Вот пайка как раз хреново держит, при любых руках.. А стенки 0,75 более чем достаточно. Ни я, ни Владимир не советуем того что не делали..
Для информации. На такой клепке собрана вся левая механика "Ясной поляны"...


----------



## roland55 (21 Янв 2017)

vev/ писал:


> *У меня баян точно такой же,на сетке надпись Москва,,та же проблема с клапанами на правой,прямой деке,
> лайка наклеена на клапан баз демпфера. Пробовал подложить под клапан замшу 1 им,начинает травить воздух клапан ломаной деки,подгибать рычаг проблематично-трудно  подобраться.Посоветуйте,что  предпринять в данной ситуации. Заранее благодарю.*


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2017)

Надо на открытой деке  уменьшить толщину подкладки клапана, или убрать совсем. Чем выше на открытой деке делаешь, тем самым на ломаной тоже открывается парный. Можно просто взять за рычаг и потянуть вверх до упора и отогнуть чуть чуть, на той деке пропадет звук парного клапана, а здесь зазвучит. Потом  уже рычаг прогибаем приспособой  вниз , до того, что бы клапан стал касаться деки ,  пока звук на открытой деке не изчезнет. А иногда кажется , что приоткрыто- здесь, а на самом деле на ломаной деке, или вообще на октаву выше или ниже другой клапан пропускает, т. к. там регистры. Это я к тому, что сперва засекаем положение полного закрытия парного клапана на ломаной деке, а потом изменением геометрии рычага подгоняем клапан открытой деки. Что такое "проблематично подобраться"? Изготовьте стержень с поперечной прорезью, как крепейзен у фортепианных мастеров.


----------



## vyachek (21 Янв 2017)

vev () писал:Вопрос: а с какого ж черта она отвалилась, если даже пайка "отлично держит"?...&lt;strongvyachekОтваливается от того, что встык приварена, Если бы была согнута буквой Г то никогда бы не отвалилась. Для качественной пайки вал и рычаг нужно обработать надфилем, чтобы две плоскости получилось, затем обе детали в месте пайки облудить, соединить вместе, прогреть и сразу сжать плоскогубцами. Залог прочности - это минимальная толщина припоя в месте соединения деталей. Сверлить, честно скажу, не пробовал не пришло такого в голову. Была сварка - сделал пайку.


----------



## roland55 (21 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Надо на открытой деке  уменьшить толщину подкладки клапана, или убрать совсем. Чем выше на открытой деке делаешь, тем самым на ломаной тоже открывается парный. Можно просто взять за рычаг и потянуть вверх до упора и отогнуть чуть чуть, на той деке пропадет звук парного клапана, а здесь зазвучит. Потом  уже рычаг прогибаем приспособой  вниз , до того, что бы клапан стал касаться деки ,  пока звук на открытой деке не изчезнет. А иногда кажется , что приоткрыто- здесь, а на самом деле на ломаной деке, или вообще на октаву выше или ниже другой клапан пропускает, т. к. там регистры. Это я к тому, что сперва засекаем положение полного закрытия парного клапана на ломаной деке, а потом изменением геометрии рычага подгоняем клапан открытой деки. Что такое "проблематично подобраться"? Изготовьте стержень с поперечной прорезью, как крепейзен у фортепианных мастеров.


----------



## roland55 (21 Янв 2017)

Спасибо за быстрый и обстоятельный ответ.Всего Вам доброго!


----------



## vyachek (21 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> *avm*,
> 
> И? Все это видели-перевидели...
> 
> ...


Может быть всё таки дань традиции? Ведь редко когда какой либо инструмент кардинально меняется с момента его возникновения. Совершенствуется -да, а принципиальная конструкция и материалы остаются теми, и были изначально. Если бы современному конструктору была поставлена задача изобрести подобный инструмент, вряд ли он применил бы клапанную  систему прижимного типа тем более выбрал бы кожу в качестве запорного элемента. Нигде нет подобного в пневматических системах.


----------



## gerborisov (21 Янв 2017)

vyachek (21.01.2017, 19:27) писал:


> Нигде нет подобного в пневматических системах.


 Тут не просто дань традиции.Нет аналогов в пневматических системах. Необходимость лёгкости клавиш, плотности прилегания, удержания компрессии, репетиционности механизма, лёгкости обслуживания. Возможно исполнить современный механизм (что - то типа печати на 3D принтере)но материалы там будут не из хоз. мага. Пример - современные велосипеды. Самые "крутые" модели, для своего обслуживания требуют целый парк оборудования и инструментов. Починка многих узлов которых, заключается в смене деталей специальным оборудованием (исключается "ремонт на коленке" полностью)


----------



## avm (21 Янв 2017)

ИМХО: конкуренция на рынке муз. инструментов достаточно жесткая. Инновации, технологии, новые материалы и т. п. производители отслеживают на раз. Если лайка+фетр используется для клапанов, значит это лучший вариант на сегодняшний день для язычковых.


----------



## vyachek (21 Янв 2017)

gerborisov писал:


> vyachek (21.01.2017, 19:27) писал:Нигде нет подобного в пневматических системах. Тут не просто дань традиции.Нет аналогов в пневматических системах. Необходимость лёгкости клавиш, плотности прилегания, удержания компрессии, репетиционности механизма, лёгкости обслуживания. Возможно исполнить современный механизм (что - то типа печати на 3D принтере)но материалы там будут не из хоз. мага. Пример - современные велосипеды. Самые "крутые" модели, для своего обслуживания требуют целый парк оборудования и инструментов. Починка многих узлов которых, заключается в смене деталей специальным оборудованием (исключается "ремонт на коленке" полностью)


 Полностью согласен. И что еще удивительно! Вот такая многоэлементная конструкция, представляющая собой набор простейших конструктивных, казалось бы, несовершенных в современном понимании решений -  с инженерной точки зрения, да и по теории надежности  должна бы быть абсолютно ненадежной. А инструменты работают десятилетиями, зачастую без каких либо ТО и ремонтов.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (22 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> На ломаной деки клапана прилегали капитально и нипель в нормальном состоянии.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (24 Янв 2017)

В магазине швейной фурнитуры столкнулся с выбором фетра. Какой фетр лучше для клапанов купить мягкий или жесткий?


----------



## dj.sator (24 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> В магазине швейной фурнитуры столкнулся с выбором фетра. Какой фетр лучше для клапанов купить мягкий или жесткий?


Мягкий. Жесткий фетр будет стучать и клапана выставить трудновато будет.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (25 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Извините за беспокойства а фото инструментов можно увидеть? Я про инструмент которым подгибают рычаги.


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2017)

*Alex_Bond88*,

http://forum.mirbajana.com

там все описано. И картинки инструментов в большом кол-ве


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Янв 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> фото инструментов можно увидеть? Я про инструмент которым подгибают рычаги.


Для каждого вида  рычагов подбираем свой струмент. Вот с красной ручкой- прорезь тонкая, это для гармошек старых, где проволочные рычаги. А картинка с клапанами- там прорезь шире. Стержни есть ещё квадратные в сечении, пошире, поуже, зависит от удобства и необходимости. Есть стержни с прорезью на торце, чтобы гнуть в другой плоскости. Всякие они...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (1 Фев 2017)

Нашел в интернете вот такую тему - на деке сделана накладка (как я понял для обесшумливания). Если сделать такую же на баян Концерт, Солист и Сатурн из фетра (толщина 1 мм) или оставить всё как есть? Есть конечно сомнения, не навредит ли эта накладка, плотно ли будут прилегать клапана? Просто заинтересовала эта тема, сам давно думал об этом а тут нашёл фото.


----------



## avm (1 Фев 2017)

Alex_Bond88 писал:


> Нашел в интернете вот такую тему - на деке сделана накладка (как я понял для обесшумливания). Если сделать такую же на баян Концерт, Солист и Сатурн из фетра (толщина 1 мм) или оставить всё как есть? Есть конечно сомнения, не навредит ли эта накладка, плотно ли будут прилегать клапана? Просто заинтересовала эта тема, сам давно думал об этом а тут нашёл фото.


Не знаю как фетр, а на Юпитерах видел лайку на деку клеят.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (2 Фев 2017)

avm писал:


> Как правильно клеить, ворсом к деке или наоборот?


----------



## avm (2 Фев 2017)

Ворс наружу - т.е. гладкая сторона кожи наклеиваешься на деку


----------

